
FBI launches a powerful facial recognition system - theoutlander
http://money.cnn.com/2014/09/16/technology/security/fbi-facial-recognition/
======
nitin_flanker
Cool, even Sony has been working on the similar technology quiet from a while.
They are working on a gesture and facial recognition based security system.

Sony’s gesture and expression based security system is combining different
authentication methods to avert security breaches. It is combining facial
recognition, voice recognition, facial expressions, gestures, and IR sensing.
In short, I can say that you can login into your computer or can enter into
your office by smiling in front of the camera.

You can check about it here -
[http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/06/03/sony-forget-
pas...](http://greybmusings.wordpress.com/2014/06/03/sony-forget-passwords-
and-now-smile-to-unlock-your-smartphone/)

